# What is a good youth sight



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a tool-less sight one that can be adjusted without having to use an Allen Wrench. I'm ok if it is molded plastic but Tool-less is the preference. I would also like to keep the cost under 50.00 but at least in that general range. Does anyone have any recommendations for me?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

As I mentioned in the FITA forum - recurve or compound?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Now that I know you're looking for a compound multi pin sight. I can answer that here since in FITA, multi pin sights are not allowed.

Amazon has this toolless TruGlo for under 60 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/TRUGLO-Trusite-Xtreme-TG5201B-Tool-Less/dp/B000IENQ1I


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Truglo makes some nice products for the price as does Copper Johns.


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Compound sight cannot be made out of plastic, to weak so you be looking at about $100 for a descent aluminium compund sight I use a cartel doosung which model Midas hunter sight (2) I paid $110 for it. It has a a gang adjustment and a fine tune adjustment.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my tool-less extreme costed me about 70 dollars and it is an amazing sight! check it out!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as the working parts are made of aluminum I don't see anything wrong with a plastic housing...sure they're not as durable as a aluminum but they'll work alright.


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes the housing can be plastic but as long as the main body of the sight is aluminium then it's ok.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

truglo is probably the best for what your looking for.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

So far the tru-glo is the winner!

and for the record most of the youth sights are in fact plastic and I have never seen one of them break, well not yet.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

My son loves his HHA...not a bunch of junk to bother him & confuse him...its a little costly but i waste alot more $ on useless stuff for him also.lol.


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

AT classifieds might have what you're looking for.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> So far the tru-glo is the winner!
> 
> and for the record most of the youth sights are in fact plastic and I have never seen one of them break, well not yet.


I've broken one. It was just plastic connected to the riser. On a cold day it broke right off.


----------

